# Laser spay versus traditional



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Time to start thinking about Evye's spay. I have called several places and seriously considering laser surgery versus traditional spay. It is about $130 more but supposed to be considered less invasive, safer, less risk of infection, faster healing. Anybody have any input? Any of you who have had laser surgery and highly recommend it or vise versa? Thanks.


----------



## Janet Zee (Mar 16, 2007)

My Isabella had Laser Surgery when she was spayed and I highly recommend this procedure. She healed beautifully, didn't have any need for one of those uncomfortable collars ( she never licked the incision) or onesie shirts (which I did have on hand just in case), much less invasive, no sutures the incision was sealed by laser, less chance for infection and Little Bella bounced back to herself in no time at all.
Another thing you should be concerned about is the type of anesthesia used, If I am not mistaken Isoflurane (sp) is the safest anesthesia for our babies.


----------



## PepperToast (Oct 27, 2008)

I too used laser for Harriet's spay and Walter's neuter. I was very impressed with their healing and I can't see the 'scar' on Harriet's belly no matter how hard I look.

I was told that recovery would take a day or two longer but... my little doggies would not act like anything had happened and I struggled to keep Harriet quiet for the few days I was supposed too. She kept leaping from my arms to jump off the bed or couch. I could not catch her to cary her up stairs.

It cost me an extra $50. My MIL havanese had the same procedure by the same vet but her dog was much more under the weather. I think it was because she was (as the vet put it) "really really fat" and "I had to dig and dig around in there to find what I was looking for". So...with that in mind, you might want to make sure Evye is at an ideal weight.

All the best. My little rescue poodle is in season now She missed her spay appointment because she had vomited the day before and then we all got very sick here at my house. She used the 2 week delay to go into heat! What a little stinker. I want to spay and neuter her and Floyd at the same time because they are playmates. I think I'll have to ship him off to grandma's house for a few weeks and keep the drippy dog for myself!

Meeka


----------



## Gableshavs (Jun 19, 2007)

I have called many vets in Miami and can't find one that does that procedure. If any of you know of one, please advise.


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

It cost me an extra $50.

Geez...I guess it all depends on location, location, location. I think I am willing to pay the extra $130.

This is where I brought my senior feline to have a tooth pulled and anesthesia was the mojor concern. I trust them.


----------

